
How Advanced Is the NSA's Cryptanalysis — And Can We Resist It? - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/black-budget-what-exactly-are-the-nsas-cryptanalytic-capabilities/
======
fixxer
I like this (pessimistic) logic: "Certainly the fact that the NSA is pushing
elliptic-curve cryptography is some indication that it can break them more
easily."

